# Ammo from Russia



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I heard that there will be no imported Ammo from Russia.
Is this true? If so I might get an extra can of 7.62x54 before it starts drying up. 
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Shit, now-a-days, who knows. I'm sure it will wind up being like .22 ammo due to panic buying. I checked some web sites and I'm not seeing any price increases or "disappearing" ammo for the Mosins. Gunbroker prices are par for the course; a little high, but nothing super egregious on tins. Stay away from Lucky Gunner though, they're douche bag gougers. 

You also have to remember with this particular ammo that it dries up from time to time, so I'm only seeing one distributor offering sealed tins at the moment and the price is right where it always has been. 

Also, it may be "Russian" manufacture, but I'm not sure how much actually comes out of Russia anymore; as in it wound up somewhere else first, then found its way here. I have nearly 1000 rounds on hand so I'm good for a little while.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

7.62x54 and 7.62X39 come from many places Russia is just one . No stopping on imports yet.
I would not change my buying habits if the price is right buy if not leave it


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know if anyone as posted this link before, but the site gives up to the minute reports on ammo avaibilty. You can set up emial notifiaction if the is a price change, also includes Clips and magazines.

GunBot 17hmr rimfire ammo
500 round half case - 7.62x39 FMJ 124 Grain Steel Case Russian - Old Stock Lot A432 - Non-Corrosive Ammo - Wolf Headstamp made by UCW - 2009 to 2010 mfg - limit 3 | SGAmmo.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got into 7.62X39 years a go. It was fun and CHEAP. We were buy the round at 10 cents when 5.56 was at 20. AK clones sold for 159 dollars and SKS's 69 dollars. How could you go wrong.
At current prices I will purchase no more 7.62 X 39. Nor weapons that fire it. We have a very good supply of ammo for them and a lot of it is Brass case.
We will stock pile some reloading supplies for the rounds and call it done. The AK and SKS will go back into storage.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Just my observation the ones predicting this sudden famine often seem to be those who would profit from a rash of panic buying. Ammo, oil bacon, or coffee, just follow the money.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is still plenty of imported ammo on the shelves of my local gun shop. There always seems to be lulls in supply on this stuff. I have been recommending that people stock up on 54R. The surplus ammo will dry up in a few years just like 8mm and surplus 30.06 did a few years back. 7.62x39 isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Supply dropped off after Sandyhook but it recovered. A case of it was $350.00 at that point vs. the $225.00 it's sitting at now. The "Crimea" lull will wane. I just buy low and put it back. I have a minimum amount of ammo I keep for each weapon and won't go below it. When prices are low and supply high I buy all of my range and plinking ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> There is still plenty of imported ammo on the shelves of my local gun shop. There always seems to be lulls in supply on this stuff. I have been recommending that people stock up on 54R. The surplus ammo will dry up in a few years just like 8mm and surplus 30.06 did a few years back. 7.62x39 isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Supply dropped off after Sandyhook but it recovered. A case of it was $350.00 at that point vs. the $225.00 it's sitting at now. The "Crimea" lull will wane. I just buy low and put it back. I have a minimum amount of ammo I keep for each weapon and won't go below it. When prices are low and supply high I buy all of my range and plinking ammo.


 The reason the Military 30.06 1950's box ammo dried up was simple I have it .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The reason the Military 30.06 1950's box ammo dried up was simple I have it .


Well isn't that just GaRAND


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Well isn't that just GaRAND


Early to mid 70's was when they were dumping it all on the market . It was found at Gun shows Black tip what ever you wanted and priced right.
150gr Military load. I wanted it for the M1 Grand and 1903 Spring field . With prices so low I got very carried away.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The reason the Military 30.06 1950's box ammo dried up was simple I have it .


Not all of it, I have ammo cans full of bandoliers full of 30.06 in Garand clips.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...758-rusky-ammunition-cutoff-rumors-bogus.html


----------

